# 15 Jan 06   Glyn Berry Killed, 3 Others Injured in Afghanistan



## Jungle (15 Jan 2006)

Apparently, this hasn't reached the Canadian media yet:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4614188.stm



> A suspected suicide bomber has attacked a convoy of Canadian Nato soldiers in the southern Afghan city of Kandahar, injuring at least three of them.





_To correct info in title_


----------



## KevinB (15 Jan 2006)

Nothing on it here yet - but its my day off so I have not been in to work.


----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

Just read it here on CNN:

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/01/15/afghan.canadians/index.html

More:

http://news.search.yahoo.com/news/search?p=+canadian+afghanistan&ei=UTF-8&fl=0&x=wrt


----------



## BernDawg (15 Jan 2006)

More on CTV.  Apparently one of them may have died.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060115/kandahar_convoy_canada_060115/20060115?hub=World

I hope the media is wrong on this one.


----------



## JSR OP (15 Jan 2006)

CBC NEWS Sun, 15 Jan 2006 08:18:44 EST 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/01/15/afghan-deaths060115.html

One Canadian was killed and three others were wounded after a suicide car bomber struck their military convoy in the southern Afghan city of Kandahar on Sunday. 

Prime Minister Paul Martin confirmed the fatalities and injuries involving the four Canadians during a campaign stop in Laval, Que. But he said no names were being released at this time because the families have not yet been notified. 

"I would like to express my sincere condolences to the families of the dead soldier," Martin said. "To the families of the injured soldiers, I want to send my best wishes for a prompt recovery and my prayers." 

The blast also killed two Afghan civilians and injured at least 10 others, media reports said. 

The bomb was strong enough to blow the armoured vehicle carrying the soldiers off the side of the road, said Tom Coglan a British freelance reporter for the Daily Telegraph. 



Here's CNN's Coverage so far

Blast hits Canadian troops in Afghanistan

Sunday, January 15, 2006; Posted: 7:20 a.m. EST (12:20 GMT)

CNN) -- An explosion hit a Canadian military patrol in Kandahar, Afghanistan, on Sunday, killing two civilians and wounding 13 people, including three Canadian soldiers, military and local officials said.

The Canadian unit was on a security and presence patrol when the explosion occurred about 1:30 p.m. (4 a.m. ET), said Col. Jim Yontz, spokesman for Combined Forces Command Alpha.

Yontz said the blast was a suspected homemade bomb. Local officials and police blamed a suicide car bomb for the explosion, news agencies reported.

Afghan Interior Ministry spokesman Dad Mohammed Rasa said at least two civilians were killed and 10 were wounded, The Associated Press reported.

Yontz said the injured Canadian soldiers, part of a provincial reconstruction team, were flown to a medical aid station in Kandahar. Yontz said he did not know the nature of the soldiers' injuries.

Taliban spokesman Qari Mohammad Yusuf claimed responsibility in a satellite telephone call to Reuters from an undisclosed location.

"This attack is part of our jihad, and we plan to carry out more such attacks," Reuters quoted Yusuf as saying.

The soldiers were traveling in an armored Humvee at the time of the blast, Yontz said. An investigation was under way, he said.

Canada has about 650 troops in Afghanistan, nearly all in Kandahar, AP said.


----------



## westernarmymember (15 Jan 2006)

Rest in peace soldier.


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2006)

Chimo!


----------



## Lance Wiebe (15 Jan 2006)

News one hates to hear.

My best wishes for a speedy recovery to the wounded.

RIP.


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2006)

There's another thread on the forum
One member of the PRT has passed away and three are injured as a result of the IED

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/01/15/afghan-deaths060115.html


----------



## pegged (15 Jan 2006)

RIP


----------



## COBRA-6 (15 Jan 2006)

RIP


----------



## Sf2 (15 Jan 2006)

> The soldiers were traveling in an armored Humvee at the time of the blast



???  Mis-info from the reporter?  Or do we often hitch rides with the US?

Regardless, deepest condolences


----------



## Armymedic (15 Jan 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> There's another thread on the forum
> One member of the PRT has passed away and three are injured as a result of the IED
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/01/15/afghan-deaths060115.html



Don't know for sure it was PRT. There are people at KAF who travel the route often too.

Wait for word.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

Kev let us know what you find out.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (15 Jan 2006)

Information will often be sketchy in the hours after an incident, so wait and see regarding the details.

My thoughts and prayers are with the soldiers and their families.


----------



## Armymedic (15 Jan 2006)

Either way the blast was large enough to flip the veh.

Lets not armchair quaterback anything here until we hear more. Any details of this will be out shortly, and all involved will be back here in a little over 30 days.

Hopefully, with no more casualties.


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Don't know for sure it was PRT. There are people at KAF who travel the route often too.
> Wait for word.


per the link to CNN
Col. Jim Yontz, spokesman for Combined Forces Command Alpha, said the troops were on a security and presence patrol when the explosion occurred.

The wounded soldiers, part of a Canadian Provincial Reconstruction team, were flown to a medical aid station in Kandahar. Yontz said he did not know the nature of their injuries.


----------



## missing1 (15 Jan 2006)

RIP my friend. "and now it begins"


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

teufel its been going on for sometime now.  ie the guy in the Iltis who had the suicide bomber jump on his vehicle


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jan 2006)

My condolences. Speedy recovery for those injured.


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Jan 2006)

RIP

CHIMO


----------



## missing1 (15 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> teufel its been going on for sometime now.  ie the guy in the Iltis who had the suicide bomber jump on his vehicle



Very much aware of that my friend


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

rgr


----------



## medicineman (15 Jan 2006)

RIP  

The rest - get better quick.

MM


----------



## Sf2 (15 Jan 2006)

CHANGE THE POST TITLE!!!!!

It was a Cdn Civilian killed, not a soldier!!

From CBC:
A military source has confirmed to that the dead Canadian was a civilian. The blast also killed two Afghan civilians and wounded at least 10 others


----------



## trucker00 (15 Jan 2006)

RIP, and a speedy recovery for the others.
Cheers


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

short final 
Before YOU get bent out of shape why don't WE wait until the smoke clears to find out what's what.


----------



## Sapper6 (15 Jan 2006)

teufel said:
			
		

> RIP my friend. "and now it begins"



You are so right Tuefel, but I would like to add 'so now it continues..' as this is not the first time and surely will not be the last.  TF 1-06 will regrettably get a taste of these tactics as well.  Let's hope that our TTPs are strong enough to defeat, or at least mitigate, these attacks.

But for now, my prayers go to the deceased (civilian or soldier) and the injured.

Chimo fellow warriors!

S6.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jan 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060115/kandahar_convoy_canada_060115/20060115?hub=TopStories


----------



## Armymedic (15 Jan 2006)

CBC news at 1100 had video from the scene via BBC. The veh that has Cdn soldiers working around it (I want to say G Wagon, but I can't be sure) looks very bad.

CBC also annouced a news conference from DND within the hour.


----------



## westernarmymember (15 Jan 2006)

I wish they would get the facts straight, this is not the kind of story to muck up. Imagine the stress on the families, someone's head should roll. The PM will certainly not be happy. Unbelievable!


----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

"But a military source confirmed to The Canadian Press that the dead Canadian was a civilian."

Also from the Globe:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060115.wafgha0115/BNStory/International/

Strange indeed since JSR OP's first post has the CBC quoting the Prime Minister himself as saying: 

""I would like to express my sincere condolences to the families of the dead soldier," Martin said. "To the families of the injured soldiers, I want to send my best wishes for a prompt recovery and my prayers."


----------



## Franko (15 Jan 2006)

Yeah...saw it as well Ash.

My condolences to the family of the civilian killed and a speedy recovery to the troops.

Regards


----------



## Blackhorse7 (15 Jan 2006)

While waiting for further details, I'm wondering about the civilian.  What sort's of civilians are accompanying patrols when they go out?  I wasn't aware that civilians were doing that.  Are they translators or humanitarian workers?

Moderators, please feel free to break this off into another thread if required.


----------



## Franko (15 Jan 2006)

Could possibly be a reporter. They do go out with the troops from time to time.

Regards


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jan 2006)

Maybe a civilian member of the PRT ?


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2006)

could also be an Int type or someone of that shade.
Certainly wasn't one of the cooks


----------



## Chimo (15 Jan 2006)

Please resist any and all speculation until all the facts are known. I am sure they will be out very soon. For now it is enough to pray for the dead and injured. 

Speculation does no one any good.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jan 2006)

All NOK have now been identified.  News conference at 1230 Ottawa time.  It was in fact a civilian member of the PRT who was killed.  1 soldier in serious condition, 2 in critical condition.  Medevac to out country medical facilities now being spooled up. 

The blast was very significant.  The fact that 3 soldiers are now undergoing medical treatment is testamnet to the G Wagon

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family of the civilian member (his name has not yet been released in the press), and to the families of the injuried soldiers.

Dave


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Jan 2006)

CTV has said it was a G-wagon the soldiers were in.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (15 Jan 2006)




----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

Canadians specifically targeted according to Taliban spokesman:

http://www.int.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=3&art_id=qw1137340080282B212

Qari Yousuf Ahmadi, who claims to be a spokesperson for the Taliban, called AFP from an unknown location and claimed responsibility for the attack.

"One of our mujahedin (Muslim holy warrior) who is an Afghan citizen carried out the attack," he said. "It was a suicide attack carried out against the Canadian troops."

UPDATE:

It was a foreign affairs official that was killed.  More here:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060115/kandahar_convoy_canada_060115/20060115?hub=World


----------



## badsector (15 Jan 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## GerryCan (15 Jan 2006)

R.I.P Glyn Berry

Best Wishes To The Wounded Troops


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jan 2006)

There are *no*, I repeat *no*, indications that Canadians were specifically targetted.  The location in question is a heavy traffic area for all coalition forces in the AO.  The Taliban are very good at Information Operations, and it is to be expected that they would take advantage of this situation to spin their IO lines.

Mr Berry's remains will be repatted as if he was a military member - the enemy doesn't discriminate bewteen civilian and military members of the coalition - neither will we.  One mission, one team.

Dave


----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

Pics from the scene here at Getty Editorial:

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/FrameSet.aspx?s=ImagesSearchState%7c0%7c-1%7c28%7c0%7c0%7c0%7c1%7c%7c%7c0%7c0%7c0%7c0%7c3089070%7c0%7c0%7c0%7c1%7cafghanistan%7c-8193%7c0%7c0%7c0%7c0&p=1&tag=1

You may need to register an account first:  https://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/Account/RegisterPg1.aspx

More here also with pic: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060115.wafgha0115/BNStory/International


----------



## Franko (15 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the info Dave....sad though it is.

See you in a few days.

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

could you post the pics yourself here


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2006)

Some photos of the late Mr. Berry can be found here:

http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/Fatal%20IED

Deepest condolences to Mr. Berry's family following his sacrifice, and hopes that the wounded get well soon.


----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

One of the photos is in the linked Globe article above.  The other shows a G-Wagon being towed away from the scene.  It's probably easier to register an account.  It's free.  Also, we may have pics from the scene on our website:  www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca tomorrow morning, depending on what we are allowed to release.  You can see the DND newsconference on CTV's website as well.  

My thoughts and prayers to Mr. Berry's family and to those of the injured Canadian soldiers.

UPDATE:  Here's the pic of the G-Wagon: http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/060115/photos_ca_afp/0601151444294gfu9vsi_photo0


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

can't register because I'm on a DND comp right now.


----------



## Cansky (15 Jan 2006)

Condolences to Mr Berry's family.  Hope the wounded recover quickly.  I had the pleasure of working with MCpl Paul Franklin at 1 Fd Amb.  He's a great soldier and medic.  Get well soon.
Kirsten


----------



## Kris (15 Jan 2006)

Our condolences to the family of the civilian killed and hope for a speedy recovery to the wounded.

Our thoughts are with you

Kris


----------



## Bobbyoreo (15 Jan 2006)

Very sad to hear, rest in peace.


----------



## sigtech (15 Jan 2006)

RIP to the fallen and get well soon to the wounded


----------



## Tow Tripod (15 Jan 2006)

Well said Dave, ( PPCLI GUY)

Afghanistan will be a test for the Canadian people.I hope that we as Canadians are up for the Challenge of True Nation Building. I know that the Canadian Soldier is always prepared to put his/her best foot forward but I have my doubts about the general population of Canada.


TOW TRIPOD


----------



## trucker00 (15 Jan 2006)

Holy Crap!!


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Jan 2006)

RIP to the fallen, get well to the wounded.

Je Me Souviens


----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> There are *no*, I repeat *no*, indications that Canadians were specifically targetted.  The location in question is a heavy traffic area for all coalition forces in the AO.  The Taliban are very good at Information Operations, and it is to be expected that they would take advantage of this situation to spin their IO lines.



Looking at this from both sides of the Information Operations equation - I'm not surprised at the response from either side - especially before an election here in Canada, and major deployment to the region next month.  According to Defence Minister Bill Graham appearing on CTV we won't know if this is true for a "few days" yet.  Thanks for the updates Dave, from someone who's in the know.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jan 2006)

Foreign Affairs diplomat killed in Afghanistan
Updated Sun. Jan. 15 2006 4:42 PM ET
CTV.ca News Staff

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060115/kandahar_convoy_canada_060115/20060115?hub=TopStories



> The diplomat has been identified as Glyn Berry, 59. He had been serving as the political director of the 250-member provincial reconstruction team in Kandahar.
> 
> The Canadian soldiers have been identified as *Pte. William Edward Salikin* of 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, *Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey* of 1 Combat Engineer Regiment and *Master Cpl. Paul Franklin* of 1 Field Ambulance, Lt.-Gen. Marc Dumais told a news conference.
> 
> Officials say two of three of the soldiers are in critical condition and are suffering life-threatening injuries.


----------



## missing1 (15 Jan 2006)

One helluva mess, glad the boys at least had the G-Wagon. I wonder what the populace will say now so close to an election, or what the powers to be will come up with.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

I have to wonder out loud whether they targeted this PRT fellow on purpose and if so what kind of leak there may be.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (15 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> I have to wonder out loud whether they targeted this PRT fellow on purpose and if so what kind of leak there may be.



It may not be a leak at all...It might just be as easy as, "you there, stay parked on this route and slam into the first NATO convoy you see..."

Targeted or random, the effects are the same. 

Get well soon, troops.


----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

Still, gotta wonder if this was a lucky strike or not - considering they got the top guy the Canadians were protecting?


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2006)

well - per the report, the vehicles were using a well practiced route into Kandahar.
The rest would be relatively easy. Throw in some blind luck and there you have it.


----------



## combatcamera (15 Jan 2006)

Hmmm ..... still gotta wonder?  Remember the suicide attack on Cpl Murphy - that came directly after Canadian and coalition action a few weeks before.  Maybe the guys carrying out the attacks are stupid, but not their commanders.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2006)

Based on this bit from CTV ("Berry and the soldiers were about a kilometre southeast of Kandahar when a nearby vehicle-borne bomb exploded as it approached a crowded bus stop on the main road to the camp on Sunday."), it's not impossible that the car-bomb was destined for the bus stop, and our guys were unlucky.

Then again, that presumes the media got it right....


----------



## ark (15 Jan 2006)

R.I.P. Glyn Berry and good luck to the injured


----------



## Blakey (15 Jan 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/01/15/afghan-deaths060115.html
*Medic put tourniquet on his own severed leg*


> "I'm so proud, because ... he applied his own tourniquet in the field and saved his own life," she told CBC News at her home in Edmonton.



[Edit]' He applied his own tourniquet, and tried to check on the others'
javascriptlayVideo('mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/01/15/ctvvideologger3

CTV Interview with Soldiers wife


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2006)

That's awesome to hear.  Although its the first time any specific injuries were reported.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Jan 2006)

combatcamera said:
			
		

> Still, gotta wonder if this was a lucky strike or not - considering they got the top guy the Canadians were protecting?



There is *no* indication that the PRT was targetted, let alone a specific member of the PRT.  It is important to understand that he was exactly that - a member of the PRT, which includes soldiers, FAC, CIDA, and RCMP.

Given that this was the 4th incident in the general area in a 24 hour period, it is unlikely that this was a targetted attack.  Early analysis indicates that this was part of a concerted effort against Coalition Forces - and hence the targetting directive given by the enemy was probably related to convoy size more than anything else.

The injured soldiers will be evacuated to GE this morning (Z time).

Dave


----------



## GonzoScribe (16 Jan 2006)

What do you say, eh?  God,  I really feel for their family and friends and my thoughts and prayers go out to them.  Glyn, you've finally found peace after working for it for so long. Master Cpl. Paul Franklin of 1 Field Ambulance, you do the worm on a stick proud, may you recover quickly.  Repsect.
Pte. William Salikin and Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey, heal well soldiers.

Mike C.
GonzoScribe


----------



## pbi (16 Jan 2006)

God rest Mr Berry and our support to his family: anybody who takes his chances alongside our soldiers deserves nothing less than our full respect and support: it's clear that the PRT folks understand that. Thank God that there were no other losses amongst the troops. The clearsighted action of the medic in applying the tourniquet to his severed limb shows, again, the high quality of people that we have serving in the field portion of the CFMS. Our thoughts are with all the families dealing with fear, confusion and loss: I wish a speedy reunuion for the injured with their families.

There is something very ironic here. On Saturday, I attended the CISS seminar here at CFC on the Three Block War. One of the guests in the audience was a retired Canadian general who criticized Foreign Affairs for not having enough real interest in what was going on in the "3D&T" effort. He even suggested obliquely that they might not actually have a presence in Kandahar. A later platform speaker was a Foreign Affairs rep who is well know to us here at the College as a guest lecturer, and has a considerable working relationship with the military. She explained the challenges faced by Foreign Affairs (and indeed all GoC agencies other than the CF) in sourcing people for missions and PRTs. One thing she stressed was that the idea of risk acceptance was not as high as it is in the CF. She went on to say (and this is quite weird now, to think about...) that she fully expected to have to deal with the death or serious injury of a deployed diplomat. It would be the first time for Foreign Affairs, and she stated very clearly that she was not looking forward to it.

Well, a few hours later.......

Like most other people here, I hope that this loss does not cause a case of cold feet at the political level, that leads us to abandon the effort in Afghanistan after all that has been done and all the sacrifices made. That would not honour the loss of Mr Berry, nor of any of the other Canadians injured or killed there. We are up against a determined and desperate enemy of the Afghan nation (and by extension an enemy of what we are working for in that country) who, as PPCLI guy points out, fully understands info ops. Through sympathizers and operatives here in Canada, they easily monitor the currents of public and political opinion and understand how to exploit them (Both sides were doing this in FRY in 94: I experienced it first hand-its not new and it's not difficult). They are watching right now to see the results.

Hopefully this incident will show the strengths of our country, not it's weaknesses, because it won't be the last one.


Cheers


----------



## muffin (16 Jan 2006)

News this morning says that the Pte and Cpl are still in critical condition, and MCpl Franklin has lost a leg as a result of the blast.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060116/afghanistan_update_060116/20060116?hub=TopStories

Maggie


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Jan 2006)

RIP to Glyn and as complete a recovery as possible to our three soldiers.  A particular note of admiration for MCpl Franklin's conduct!  That is what MIDs or greater are made of!

Duey


----------



## camochick (16 Jan 2006)

OMG I know Pte Salikin, he used to be on the boards here. My thoughts are with the injured and their families. RIP Glyn Berry.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jan 2006)

On Page 3 of the 11 Jan issue of The Maple Leaf is a photo of "Cpl James Bailey", as he distributes school backpacks along with other members of the PRT CIMIC team.  Is this the same Cpl Bailey injured in the attack?


----------



## GK .Dundas (16 Jan 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> RIP to Glyn and as complete a recovery as possible to our three soldiers.  A particular note of admiration for MCpl Franklin's conduct!  That is what MIDs or greater are made of!
> 
> Duey


  well said Duey 
   I've been thinking  we tend on this board to make fun of the diplomats aka "cookie- pushers" but in this kind of war we find ourselves in. They're on the front line as well
 If war is a plague if you will then soldiers are santation worker cleaning up and the diplomats are the Doctors seeking to cure and comfort the afflicted.


----------



## combatcamera (16 Jan 2006)

No, the injured soldier in question is Cpl Jeffrey Bailey seen here: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=10700&site=combatcamera


----------



## Acorn (17 Jan 2006)

pbi, I think there have been a couple of other CDN diplomats killed abroad (not counting at least one I know of who was murdered as a result of a robbery), though that goes back over 50 years - one in Egypt in '56 and another elsewhere, I forget. I think it was an article today by Sean Maloney that mentions the other incidents, not that it's any comfort to Mr. Berry's family.

However memory is short, and though our diplomatic pers are often posted to potentially dangerous spots, they don't always get the best of security briefs (though the MPs are pretty good about trying to ensure they get the best info - in the posts that have MPs). FAC pers, and OGD foreign service pers, tend to be a bit complacent at times. I think it's an unwritten policy at FAC to downplay risk, or sometimes to ignore it completely. 

It sounds like Mr. Berry was fully aware of the risk he was undertaking. That puts him in a minority of foreign service officers, if my limited contact with them is any indication. The majority of them seem trust in our "Canadian-ness" as protection - from political violence at least. 

In any case, as far as the Army is concerned, Mr. Berry was one of "us." 

Godspeed Mr. Berry, and prayers for the wounded three.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Jan 2006)

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060119/afghanistan_soldiers_060119

Injured Canadian soldiers 'expected to survive' 
CTV.ca News Staff

The three Canadian soldiers wounded in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan are all expected to survive, doctors confirmed today.

Speaking from the U.S. military hospital in Germany, where the three men were airlifted, Canadian medical officer Major Nick Withers said they "showed incredible stamina and strength" and "seem to be doing very well."

Although two of the men -- Corporal Jeffrey Bailey and Private William Salikin -- remain in critical condition, Withers said Salikin could be off a respirator in about a day, and that doctors are also pleased with the progress of Bailey. 

Bailey has a brain injury and has had fluid drained from his skull. He condition is now stable and Withers said he hoped that surgery would not be necessary.

"The swelling around his brain is the most significant issue at this point ... but we're getting towards day five, which is when we usually see the peak of the swelling," Withers told reporters.

"We are certainly hoping that he will not require surgery." 

Withers said Master Corporal Paul Franklin was in the best shape of the three, though he lost his lower left leg in Sunday's attack which killed Canadian diplomat Glyn Berry, 59. 

Franklin's lower right leg is badly shattered, but so far there has not been a need to amputate it, Withers said. 

Franklin is now out of intensive care and in a surgical ward. 

"I think it is safe to say that at this point we don't think we're going to have anybody die from these (injuries)," added Withers.

The families of the three soldiers arrived at the hospital, in Landstuhl, early Wednesday. 

Franklin, the only soldier not to be heavily sedated after the attack, recounted his story of survival to Canadian officers, CTV's Tom Kennedy reported from Germany. 

"It's quite an extraordinary story," Kennedy said. "He woke up after this explosion happened, came to, noticed he was missing part of one of his legs, and he was able to apply medical treatment to himself, stop the bleeding. In effect, as doctors here are saying, he saved his own life."

Withers told the Canadian Press Wednesday that Franklin described the pain of losing his leg as "absolutely excruciating."

"He'd thought about what it would feel like before, but he never imagined that it could be so severe," said Withers.

Emotional farewell

Meanwhile in Kandahar on Tuesday, hundreds of soldiers lined a dusty tarmac to bid an emotional farewell to Glyn Berry, the ranking Foreign Affairs official who headed Canada's provincial reconstruction team in Kandahar.

The flag-draped coffin bearing his body rode atop an armoured vehicle past a long line of soldiers at Kandahar airport before being placed aboard the C-130 Hercules transport plane for its final voyage, to his family living in London.

"There were a lot of soldiers there, from all the coalition nations, paying their respects to him," Maj. Dany Laferriere, a spokesman for the Canadian provincial reconstruction team, told CP. "It was a very emotional ceremony."

A piper played as six Canadian soldiers carried Berry's coffin up the rear ramp of the plane, led by David Sproule, the Canadian ambassador to Afghanistan.

Berry, a 28-year veteran of the diplomatic corps, was killed Sunday when the vehicle in which he and the three soldiers were travelling was struck by a car bomb, just a kilometre outside the Canadian base in Kandahar.

An autopsy is required before Berry's remains are released to his family and he is buried in his native Britain.


----------



## Wood973 (19 Jan 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> OMG I know Pte Salikin...



My god, I was in basic with him.   

Get well soon Will.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (20 Jan 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has gotten any news about the condition of the soldiers wounded other than what the CBC tells us. So far all I have been able to understand i one soldier with a part of his leg missing and two others with serious head injuries. Other than this general information can anyone pitch anything in. I am also wondering how effective is the ballistic armour of the G-wagon (i.e. IED, mines, 7.62 rounds etc..). Would a Nyla have been safer? Thanks for any feedback

UBIQUE!!!

p.s. Hopes and prayers to the soldiers and their families


----------



## Elisha (22 Jan 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with all the injured soldiers and to Mr. Berry and their families at this time.  I have the privilage of knowing one of the injured soldiers and he is in great spirits and cannot wait to come home.  


Stay safe...and can't wait to see you when you get back home!

Elisha


----------



## big bad john (22 Jan 2006)

Physical shape probably saved troops' lives, helping recovery: doctor   
Article Tools
    Printer friendly
  E-mail
  Font: * * * *  Stephen Thorne, Canadian Press
Published: Thursday, January 19, 2006 
OTTAWA (CP) - The excellent physical condition of three soldiers wounded by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan probably saved their lives and is contributing to their recoveries, says a doctor monitoring their progress. 

All three were expected to survive the Sunday attack despite daunting wounds that may ultimately affect their quality of life, said air force Maj. Nick Withers, one of two Canadian military doctors posted in Europe. 

"The physical condition of the three soldiers is going to assist in the recovery," Withers said in an interview Thursday from Landstuhl, Germany. 

"They are in very good shape. It's going to allow them to fight things like infection and other problems a little better. It will serve them well with respect to their recovery and their survival." 

Canada's senior diplomat attached to the mission, Glyn Berry, was killed in the blast. His remains were returned to his native Britain on Thursday, where he will be buried after an autopsy. 

While Canadian troops in Kandahar foiled another bomber Thursday, families of the wounded were at the bedsides of their loved ones in the U.S. military hospital where the bulk of casualties from Iraq and Afghanistan are taken. 

Withers said they were grateful for the interest and concern Canadians had for the soldiers and had granted him permission to release the first details of their medical condition: 

-Master Cpl. Paul Franklin lost his left leg at the knee joint, requiring an above-knee amputation. Still medicated, he had been moved out of intensive care and his spirit was "remarkable." Doctors, however, were concerned for his right leg. "Although the nerve and blood supply is intact, he sustained a lot of soft-tissue damage and has a bad fracture through the tibia and fibula. It's quite smashed, so there are some concerns as to how well that will heal. We're doing all that can be done to preserve the function of that leg. There is a chance that he could lose that or have a limb that is not as functional as he would want it to be." 

-Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey was the most seriously wounded, sustaining a fractured skull and brain injuries. He remained in intensive care in a medically induced coma and paralysis Thursday with bleeding and a large bruise on the left side of his brain. His brain was denied oxygen for an undetermined period after the explosion. Doctors were medicating him and draining blood to relieve pressure inside his skull. Brain swelling was going down. Both his lungs were damaged in the blast and require tubes to prevent their collapse. He also has other minor fractures. His temperature was up and doctors were giving him antibiotics to prevent pneumonia. "We're not looking at a 100-yard dash here; we're looking at a marathon recovery." 

-Pte. William Salikin also had a head injury and remained in a medically induced coma in intensive care, though doctors were easing the medication and allowing him to move. He had opened his eyes briefly and fought his breathing tubes as the effects of the medication wore off. "His CT scan was initially quite worrisome but now he's starting to wake up a little bit (and) he's starting to recover nicely." Doctors hoped to remove his breathing tube within 24 to 48 hours. He had bruising to the brain. Two broken bones in his right forearm were repaired during a three-hour operation Wednesday. One lung was also damaged, possibly by treatment. 

Meanwhile, in Kandahar on Thursday, Canadian quick-reaction troops attached to the same reconstruction team that was attacked Sunday found a parked vehicle loaded with explosives. They had been summoned by Afghan police. No shots were fired, military officials said, and the devices were dismantled. 

Military doctors have said in the past that physical condition has been a significant contributor to the survival and recovery of other Canadian soldiers wounded in Afghanistan. 

Withers said it's too soon to say what long-term effects the wounds might have on either Bailey or Salikin. 

Authorities have assembled a specialized team in Canada of nurses and doctors and still hoped to bring the three wounded home early next week. 

"We will not move anybody until it's absolutely safe to do so," said Withers, adding the soldiers have received excellent care at the U.S. facility. 

Bailey and Franklin are from Edmonton, while Salikin is from Grand Forks, B.C.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2006)

http://www.recorder.ca/cp/National/060122/n012219A.html

OTTAWA (CP) - One of three soldiers wounded in a Jan. 15 suicide attack in Afghanistan took a turn for the worse over the weekend, likely delaying his return to Canada, an official said Sunday.  A specialized team of Canadian military doctors and other medical staff who arrived in Germany on Sunday were leaving to the last minute a decision on whether to move Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey with his wounded comrades on Tuesday.  "He had a very difficult night," said Maj. Nick Withers, the Canadian air force doctor who has been monitoring the progress of the wounded at a U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl for almost a week.   "He's a challenge. He remains critically ill."   Withers could not say more Sunday because Bailey's family had not given him permission to provide the latest details of the soldier's condition.  Bailey suffered massive head injuries in the explosion that killed a senior Canadian diplomat, Glyn Berry, and wounded two other soldiers.  Bailey remained in a coma with paralysis - both conditions medically induced - Sunday while swelling in his bruised brain continued to concern his doctors.  Withers said Saturday the combat engineer from Edmonton was not recovering as well as doctors had hoped.  A CT scan had indicated bleeding inside Bailey's skull was abating, but doctors found that the swelling increased whenever they tried to move him.   Bailey was also fighting a fever and infection, likely related to the tubes and lines plugged into his body. He was also on antibiotics. 

Pte. William Salikin of Grand Forks, B.C., also suffered head injuries in the attack near Kandahar, while Master Cpl. Paul Franklin, a Halifax native, lost his left leg above the knee. 

Family members were at their bedsides "showing incredible strength despite extremely stressful circumstances," Withers said. 

Berry's funeral with military honours is scheduled for Thursday at St. Martin-in-the-Fields Church in London, England. A reception will follow at Canada House, home of Canada's high commission. 

Withers said Salikin was responding well Sunday as doctors continued easing the medication that has kept him in a coma since the blast.  "Pte. Salikin had a good day," he said. "His condition has improved. He was able to hold up two fingers on command. He's opening his eyes spontaneously. He's still on a very long road to recovery but we're encouraged by the early signs." 

Franklin, meanwhile, was recovering from his first reconstructive surgery on Sunday. Doctors operated on his badly smashed right lower leg in efforts to try to save it. The surgery went "quite well," Withers said.  "He is resting comfortably in the surgical ward."   The fate of his right leg, however, remained uncertain, the doctor added.  "We're trying to remain optimistic."


----------



## big bad john (25 Jan 2006)

Wounded soldiers return home safely to start long road to recovery  
View Larger Image
 Canadian soldier Pte. William Salikin, one of three injured in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan, is taken off a Millitary Airbus aircraft at the Edmonton International Airport on Tuesday, January 24, 2006 after flying from hospital in Landstuhl, Germany, where he and the other two soldiers have been recovering. 
Photograph by : CP PHOTO/ John Ulan    
Article Tools
    Printer friendly
  E-mail
  Font: * * * *  Jim Farrell, CanWest News Service
Published: Tuesday, January 24, 2006 
EDMONTON - All three Canadian soldiers injured by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan arrived home safely Tuesday, surrounded by family members and a watchful military medical team. 

They were greeted on the tarmac under cloudy skies by Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada’s chief of the defence staff, and Brig.-Gen. Tim Grant, commander of military forces in Western Canada, as well as Capt. Manuel Panchana-Moya who was himself injured in an Afghan roadside bombing in December. 

The soldiers arrived at their home base following a nine-hour flight from Germany, where they’d been treated for their injuries at a U.S. military hospital since the Jan. 15 attack. 

Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey, who took a turn for the worse over the weekend, was able to make the journey after all. 

Last week, medical staff had warned his precarious condition might mean he’d miss the chance to come home Tuesday. Of the soldiers injured, the 26-year-old of 1 Combat Engineer Regiment was the most critically injured with a skull fracture and extensive bruising on the left side of his brain. 

Over the weekend, he underwent surgery to remove a portion of his skull in order to relieve pressure caused by swelling. 

Pte. William Salikin, 22, of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry and Master Cpl. Paul Franklin, 38, of 1 Field Ambulance, were also wounded in the suicide car bombing in Kandahar, Afghanistan that hurled the enclosed Mercedes "G Wagon" patrol jeep in which they were traveling across a busy road, lined with trucks, cars, pedestrians and donkey carts. 

Their flight home Tuesday was delayed by almost three hours. 

Maj. Nick Withers, a spokesman for the military, said moving the men from intensive care to the aircraft was more complicated than originally anticipated. 

In Edmonton, a military lift vehicle next to their plane carefully lowered each of the soldiers’ gurneys down to a plywood ramp where they were rolled onto ambulances and taken to hospital. They were followed by a police and military escort carrying their family members. 

Salikin, who is originally from Grand Forks, B.C., and suffered serious head injuries in the blast, was the first taken off the A310 military Airbus surrounded by medical staff. He was followed by Bailey, of Edmonton, who was then placed in the same ambulance. 

Franklin, also from Edmonton, was the last of the injured to be removed. The medic, who was the least seriously injured, lost a leg in the blast but managed to administer first aid to the others wounded. His other leg was also badly smashed. 

As his gurney rolled down the ramp, he lifted his head up and appeared to look around and possibly speak to those around him. Obviously awake and alert, he was even wearing his glasses. 

The attack killed diplomat Glyn Berry, 59, the region’s senior Foreign Affairs officer with the 250-member provincial reconstruction team that is conducting liaison and humanitarian work around Kandahar. 

His funeral, with military honours, is set for Thursday in England. 

Laurie Hawn, the newly elected Tory MP for Edmonton Centre and a former air force fighter pilot, joined the military dignitaries on the tarmac for the soldiers’ arrival. 

"I have not met Gen. Hillier yet but I think it was good to get involved," he said shortly before trotting 200 metres to where the Airbus was parked. 

The Jan. 15 attack has been attributed to remnants of the radical Taliban movement that ruled Afghanistan until it was toppled by America-lead forces in the aftermath of the 9/11 attacks. 

Earlier this week, another armoured patrol narrowly avoided disaster after a wired artillery shell went off in front of their lead G-wagon in Kandahar. No one was injured. 

Just days before, Canadian soldiers had discovered another vehicle laden with 100 kilograms of explosives about 10 kilometres from their base. 

There have been 13 suicide blasts since November in Afghanistan. Some believe the increase in attacks may be a way for insurgents to try and keep NATO members from expanding their peacekeeping operations in Afghanistan. 

The return of the three wounded men to Edmonton serves as a sobering reminder to the base, which is the jumping-off point for Canada’s next rotation of troops to that troubled region. 

Also on Tuesday, more than 100 Canadian combat troops arrived in southern Afghanistan. 

By the end of February, Canada will have about 2,000 soldiers in Afghanistan, triple the former level. Most soldiers will serve six to nine months before returning home. 

© CanWest News Service 2006


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Jan 2006)

"Laurie Hawn, the newly elected Tory MP for Edmonton Centre and a former air force fighter pilot, joined the military dignitaries on the tarmac for the soldiers’ arrival. 

"I have not met Gen. Hillier yet but I think it was good to get involved," he said shortly before trotting 200 metres to where the Airbus was parked"

hopefully this forshadows a cabinet postion, say Min of Def


----------



## patt (26 Jan 2006)

one of the soldiers isnt doing too well...

The medical outlook for one of the three Canadians wounded in Afghanistan is "very, very guarded," a military surgeon said Thursday.. Jeffrey Bailey of Edmonton is relatively stable right now but "could pass away from his head injury," Lt.-Col. Ron Brisebois told reporters at the University of Alberta hospital where the three men are being treated. 

Bailey's brain is swelling, and every time doctors cut the drugs he's taking, the swelling increases. Swellings usually peak 72 hours after the injury, but the three were wounded 11 days ago, Brisebois said. 

Bailey also has an infection that's resistant to drugs, a blood clot caused by lying in bed, minor fractures and burns on his hands. 

"His overall outcome remains very, very guarded," Brisebois said. 

He is not conscious. 

Pte. William Salikin of Grand Forks, B.C., who also has a head injury, is using a breathing machine less and is responding to people. 

He also has an infection, but overall, "he continues to make progress," Brisebois said. 

Master Cpl. Paul Franklin of Halifax lost his left leg above the knee. "He's in very good spirits," although he is facing a possible amputation of his right leg, or "a fairly long reconstructive surgery process." 

That decision has not been made yet. 

He will get skin grafts on both hands next week. 

A suicide bomber drove into the vehicle the soldiers were in on Jan. 15, killing Canadian diplomat Glyn Berry

from: www.cbc.ca


----------



## Chimo (26 Jan 2006)

This has been on my mind so I thought I would put it out for discussion. I find that our Governor General has done and said little in her role as Commander in Chief in regards to this incident. She did issue a statement following the death of Mr Berry and regrets the lose of life and the injuries to our heroes. Here is her statement:

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, on a terrorist attack in Afghanistan causing the death of Glyn Berry
January 15, 2006

“My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were deeply saddened to learn of the death today of Glyn Berry in a terrorist attack in Afghanistan, which also left three of our Canadian soldiers wounded. Mr. Berry, a Political Director from Foreign Affairs, had been posted to the Provincial Reconstruction Team working in the Kandahar region. This incident is a tragic reminder of the insecurity that continues to plague the Afghan population and of the enormous risks facing the dedicated and courageous Canadian civilian and military personnel working in that country.

"Our thoughts are with the friends and family of Glyn Berry, whose commitment to the cause of peace in this part of the world knew no bounds. We wish to express to them our deepest sympathies. We also wish Private William Edward Salikin, Corporal Jeffrey Bailey and Master Corporal Paul Franklin a speedy recovery. We know how worried their friends, parents and colleagues must feel at this time.”

It can be found here : http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4652

I realize stepping into Adrienne Clarkson shoes, a person that won the respect and admiration across the Forces for the respect and admiration she displayed to us. 

I feel the Governor General needs to step up to the plate in her new found role and start acting like a Commander and Chief.  

How do you feel?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Jan 2006)

I'd wager the last GG would have been in Germany with this incident.  Hopefully the current one's tenure is short and sweet.


----------



## Blakey (26 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> I'd wager the last GG would have been in Germany with this incident.  Hopefully the current one's tenure is short and sweet.


My sentiments exactly...


> Well, as some members have posted in the past "maybe we should give her a chance", sure I agree whole heartedly.
> She has an enormous task as the Governor General of Canada, and the CiC of the CF (if only in name), its only been 4 months since her Installation, and 7 CF casualties....


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39037/post-326999/topicseen.html#new


----------



## camochick (27 Jan 2006)

I was happy to see this article today about the offer of a new vehicle for MCPL Franklin.It's nice to see support from the community. 

http://edmsun.canoe.ca/News/Edmonton/2006/01/26/1412292-sun.html


----------



## big bad john (27 Jan 2006)

Kudos to Hyundai Auto Canada for being a good corporate citizen.  Remember them lads when you're car shopping.  They support the Troops so we should at least give them a look see.  It might encourage other corporations to get into the act and support our Troops.


----------



## gnplummer421 (27 Jan 2006)

Good on them to lend support. The Corporate community should take note and indeed stand by our troops, just like Hayundi did here. I hope that all of Canada will support the Conservatives when they implement the promises made with regards to Defence. Individually we may not be heard, but collectively we will be.

Gnplummer


----------



## 3rd Herd (29 Jan 2006)

The Rules of War​
1)The first rule of war is that young men and women die

2)The second rule of war is that surgeons cannot change the first rule. 

3)The third rule of war should be that we never forget the sacrifices made by our young men and women, and we always honor them. We honor them by finishing what they came to accomplish. We remember them by never quitting and having the backbone and the guts to never bend to the yoke of oppression. 

Source: Col. Brett Wyrick C/O
            154th Medical Group, 
            Hawaii Air National Guard 

Presently serving as a surgeon in Balad with the 332nd Expeditionary Medical Group.

Choo


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Jan 2006)

He stole the first two from Lt. Col Henry Blake   CO. of the 4077th MASH unit.........


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2006)

A bit of progress to report....

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1138834251656&call_pageid=970599119419

"A Canadian soldier whose life was in jeopardy last week after being severely injured in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan is now expected to survive.  A spokesman for National Defence said yesterday Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey is no longer in a medically induced coma. His condition remains serious and he has not yet been able to speak to his loved ones."


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2006)

A letter from Pte. Salikin's mom to the troops in K'Har (as published online at the Hamilton Spectator web page):

http://tinyurl.com/8sez3

January 23, 2006

Provincial Reconstruction Team, Kandahar:

"My name is Colleen, and this is written to you from Landstuhl, Germany from the Fisher House, a place similar to Ronald McDonald House in North America.

I am with my son Will, or as you so fondly call "Sal."

It has been in my heart these past days to sit down and write you, to try and express in words of what I feel.

Will is OK and will be back in Edmonton soon. He is one pretty tough kid, and I know with no hesitation that he will be just fine. He has given us several good signs and he continues to improve with time, even if it is slow.

Even though he has a biological family, Will has another family -- a much larger one full of caring brothers and sisters, you -- his comrades. Over the past two years, Will has often spoke of how strong the bond has grown between everyone, how proud he is to be serving with you, and the pride to be a Canadian.

During the last few days, I have had the honour of knowing that I am a part of this awesome Armed Forces family. The incredible caring, support and protection that has been given to my family is like nothing I have ever experienced in my entire life time. I am so blessed, thank you. Also the unbelievable skills, kindness and support of all the Canadian and American doctors and staff, our Assisting Officers, escorts and others, that I will always appreciate and never forget. Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart, for the gift of my son.

It is good to know that more Canadians are starting to speak up for their support of our Armed Forces. It is so good to feel this country uniting under a common bond. Many churches have been holding you up in prayer and your families since your departure from Canada, and have committed to continue until you are all home.

I want to thank each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart, and to tell you of how proud I am of you, and that you are most dear to me. Down the road I look forward to meeting with you and promise a hug to each and every one regardless of rank. I guess that is one good thing of being a citizen.

When you get back to Canada, pop by and say hi to Will. It will cheer him a lot and probably yourselves as well. Bless you all, and when it is time -- safe journey home.

Blessings,

Colleen Salikin,

Greg Salikin, Dan Salikin & Desirae Hansen"


----------



## big bad john (25 Feb 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060224/salikin_release_060224/20060224?hub=Canada

Soldier hurt in Afghanistan released from hospital
Updated Fri. Feb. 24 2006 9:02 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Pte. William Salikin, one of three soldiers injured in the suicide bombing that killed diplomat Glyn Berry, was released from hospital Thursday.

Salikin, from Grand Forks, B.C., was receiving medical treatment at the University of Alberta Hospital.

Medical authorities have confirmed that Salikin is free of the drug-resistant bacteria known as the "Iraqi Superbug" that is plaguing troops in Iraq, Land Force Western Area headquarters said in a written statement on Friday.

Salikin will be treated as an outpatient at a local facility while he undergoes routine physiotherapy as part of his rehabilitation program. 

Salikin, Master Cpl. Paul Franklin, and Corporal Jeffrey Bailey were injured in a suicide bombing in Kandahar on Jan. 15, while heading to their home base in enclosed armoured jeeps.

Franklin, who lost his left leg at the knee, has also had to have his lower light leg amputated.

"This decision was made as a family and at no point was taken lightly," Franklin said in a statement earlier this month. 

"We felt that the recovery time, plus the end result of what the leg would be like after surgeries, was not to our satisfaction." 

Bailey, who is still in hospital, is expected to survive. He remains in critical condition and a reduced state of consciousness, but has been moved out of intensive care.

Nine Canadians have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002. 

Rising violence in the country's south, particularly an increase in suicide bombings, has bolstered fears more attacks are forthcoming as Canada increases its presence in Kandahar.

By early March, approximately 2,200 Canadian troops will have been deployed to the volatile region.


----------



## Spooks (25 Feb 2006)

Hey-o,

As was said earlier I am home as an out-patient, but the other two are still back at the hospital. Please keep the prayers going for them as they both recover. Just thought I woulf stop in here and say how I am, but thank you for your prayers and wishes. Without them, I don't think I would have recovered so quickly, so thank you.


----------



## Gunner (25 Feb 2006)

Spooks,

Speedy recovery to you and your two mates.


----------



## BernDawg (25 Feb 2006)

Good to hear from you.  Take care and tell the boys we're thinking about you all and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Feb 2006)

Excellent News Spooks,
good luck and I sincerely hope your recovery is SPEEDY.
Choo


----------



## medicineman (25 Feb 2006)

Good luck dude - get better soon.

MM


----------



## Sapper6 (25 Feb 2006)

Spooks,

Good to hear!  Take 'er easy and keep the recovery process ticking along.

S6


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Feb 2006)

SPOOKS!
Glad to hear you're on the mend!  Don't worry, you haven't left our thoughts since that day.  Keep at 'er!

Hauptmann


----------



## sigtech (27 Feb 2006)

Yes good to hear that you are on the mend . Gods speed


----------



## mizzbehavingdez (19 Mar 2006)

Hello,
This is Desirae hansen Pte.Salikins girlfriend. I know this is an old post but im not sure where to go, so i'll well write here. I want to thank everyone for all the support towards Pte. Salikin and all of the canadian soldiers. I am very proud of all of you, keep up the good work and know that I and fellow canadians support you.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Mar 2006)

Thank you.  Spread the word.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Mar 2006)

Spooks, glad to hear you're on the mend.  I would like you to know that you looked good on TV and have done the CF proud in how you carried yourself in front of the Nation.  Des, you've got a keeper, there! 

PRO PATRIA

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Franko (24 Mar 2006)

UPDATE.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060319/franklin_speaks_060323/20060324?hub=Canada



> Cdn. soldier who lost legs plans to stay in army
> 
> Updated Fri. Mar. 24 2006 6:30 AM ET
> 
> ...





Glad to see that he wants to stay in.

Outstanding that Bailey is doing much better. Last O group I got in theater as to his condition....well, it wasn't good.

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jan 2007)

January 14, 2007  
Diplomat's death still felt by Cdn troops 

By MURRAY BREWSTER
    
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - It was a bold, stunning attack and the opening shot in what became Canada's bloodiest year on the battlefield in half a century. 

Perhaps it was just blind luck, or maybe it was by design, but when a Taliban suicide bomber plowed his vehicle into the jeep carrying diplomat Glyn Berry he crippled Canada's reconstruction effort in southern Afghanistan. 
It was a master stroke which paralyzed the country's diplomatic and redevelopment agencies for almost a year, in a war where rebuilding carries as much importance as reconnaissance. 

For Canadian commanders, who are using a peaceful lull following months of fighting militants to push rebuilding programs, there was no understating the impact of Berry's death. 
"What happened was we weren't able to provide as much reconstruction and redevelopment assistance as we should have been able to," said Brig.-Gen. Tim Grant, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan. 

Berry, the affable political director of Canadian reconstruction programs - nicknamed the "the professor" by his staff - died one year ago Monday when a suicide bomber drove into his lightly-armoured G-Wagon on a Kandahar boulevard. Three soldiers were badly wounded in the attack.  
Berry, 59, had just left a meeting with a local Afghan official and was in a convoy on his way back to the provincial reconstruction team (PRT) base when his vehicle was attacked and destroyed. 

The events of Jan. 15, 2006, resonate today on many levels. 
Not only did the attack brutally awake a sleepy Canadian public to the dangers of the mission ahead, but it forced Foreign Affairs and the Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA) to reconsider what aid it could provide the Afghan people and how that assistance was provided. 

It could also be argued that Berry's death set off a chain reaction of events that led to the crisis of confidence Canadians feel about the Afghan mission and prompted the political firestorm that enveloped Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservative minority last fall. 
The killing made it harder to recruit civilians into PRT positions, said Grant. 

The two governmental agencies virtually pulled out of the PRT from the time of the attack until April of last year, stalling a number of programs. At the same time, CIDA halted spending on rebuilding programs amid a further wave of suicide bombings. 
When staff finally did return to the ground, they were prohibited from travelling by road, forcing the army to arrange helicopter rides, even for short trips to nearby Kandahar Airfield, where the bulk of Canada's 2,500 troops are based. 

The restrictions made accomplishing anything painfully slow. 
The rules have been relaxed somewhat, especially after Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservative government was accused in the House of Commons of concentrating more on war and less on aid. Even now, civilian staff are unable to venture very far beyond the heavily fortified compound that is the provincial reconstruction base. 

Despite that, the man who replaced Berry says they're still able to complete their mission even though they're often forced to ask Afghan authorities to meet with them behind the razor wire. 
"Our job is slightly more difficult to do and perhaps takes a little more time to accomplish things," Gavin Buchan said in an interview Sunday. 

"In a perfect world, of course, I'd love to be out there on a bicycle or walking down a street talking to people in a market. That is how the most effective diplomacy gets conducted. But you can't do that in the current environment. That's simply the reality. We work as effectively as we can given the security constraints." 
Last fall, a senior military planner with the Defence Department told the Senate security and defence committee that the army was having a hard time getting CIDA to cough up already approved funding for Afghan redevelopment programs. 

At the time, Liberal Senator Colin Kenny said the absence of aid spending put the lives of Canadian troops a risk. His reasoning was, the less improvement Afghans saw in their daily lives, the more likely they were to join the insurgency. 
Grant denied that the troops faced any greater risk because of problems on the civilian side. 

Throughout heavy fighting in the spring, summer and fall, 36 Canadian soldiers lost their lives and more than 200 were wounded. There is now, however, a peaceful rhythm on the streets of Kandahar and in some of the smaller surrounding communities. 
"Those soldiers did not die in vain," Buchan said, pointing to the increasing number of building projects and a burgeoning number of shops. 

Armed with a fistful of redevelopment plans and millions of dollars, the CIDA project officer in the city, Adrian Walraven, said he believes they're on the cusp of making substantial progress - albeit one year after Berry's death. 
Colleagues and friends of the career diplomat will mark his death with a moment of silence at their regular morning briefing at the reconstruction base, located in a suburb of Kandahar city at an old fruit-canning factory. 

Even today there is still a sense of personal loss among the civilian staff. A principle conference room at the base was renamed in his honour, complete with a picture of Berry and his framed obituary.


----------



## Franko (16 Jan 2007)

Not to besmudge Mr Berry's accomplishments nor his death but was the PRT _really_ that reliant on civilian input when it comes to the reconstruction effort?

I'm quite sure that they were able to carry on the mission, regardless of anyone being killed or wounded.

Or am I completely out of 'er?

Regards


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Jan 2007)

RBD, the PRT was able to carry on for the most part without Mr. Berry's presence but the coordination of CIDA's other efforts (those with NGO's and other orgs not related to the PRT) in KH Province really suffered.  For a while after Glyn's death it was being reported that CIDA was even considering whether it would stay in Khandahar...

G2G


----------



## Franko (16 Jan 2007)

Ah....seen. Thanks for clearing that up.

Regards


----------



## GAP (20 Jan 2007)

*Afghan suspected in killing is again locked up*
GRAEME SMITH Globe and Mail
Article Link

KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN — A suspect in the death of a Canadian diplomat is back in Afghan custody after escaping police scrutiny for almost a year, in a case that illuminates the difficult struggle to bring the rule of law to a feudal land.

Pir Mohammed was first arrested about a year ago, when police traced him as the last documented owner of a minivan that exploded in Kandahar city on Jan. 15, 2006. The attack killed Glyn Berry, political director of the provincial reconstruction team, and was a shocking introduction for Canadians to the violence to come as the military geared up its mission in the volatile south. Since then, 44 Canadian soldiers have died fighting the Taliban.

Mr. Mohammed, who walked out of jail less than two days after his initial arrest after calling in favours with influential members of his tribe, was taken into custody again last month after being stopped at a checkpoint in Kandahar city. His vehicle — a black Toyota Surf, with plate number 599 — was listed as a potential bomb threat in a bulletin from Afghan intelligence.

“When we caught him again, we thought, maybe now we can investigate him properly,” said Captain Sher Ali Farhad, the Afghan National Police officer who led the initial criminal investigation of Mr. Mohammed. “We thought maybe now the police are strong.”
More on link


----------



## GAP (20 Jan 2007)

We smirk self righteously when we read this article, especially about letting the guy go for a week. Is it really any different here? How many judges/politician's/ powerful community leaders children/staff/themselves been quietly let go, misjudged, ignored by the local police forces in Canada (and the US). When the crime is grievous enough, there is a big hue and cry about about how the justice system does not discriminate. Maybe that's because we are surprised the police finally charged little Johnny/Jane.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Oct 2007)

Article Link

News Release
Release of Board of Inquiry (BOI) Report: Suicide Bomber – Kandahar Afghanistan - 15 January 2006
CEFCOM/COMFEC NR–07.042 - October 23, 2007

OTTAWA - The Canadian Forces today released the findings of the BOI which examined the suicide bomber attack that killed Canadian Diplomat Glyn Berry and seriously injured Master-Corporal Paul Franklin, Corporal Jeffrey Bailey and Private William Salikin on 15 January 2006 at Kandahar, Afghanistan.

Convened on 7 February 2006, the Board of Inquiry comprised four Canadian Forces members, one representative from the Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade and four advisors. The Board was directed to make findings about the factors contributing to the death and injuries to personnel involved in the attack and recommend measures to improve general operational readiness and effectiveness related to such incidents. Throughout this process, the Board interviewed witnesses, reviewed reports and researched pertinent documents and information.

The Report is comprehensive and concluded that the death of Mr. Berry and the serious injuries of the three soldiers were attributed to unpredictable hostile action. The attack occurred as the convoy in which they were travelling was returning from a planned Leadership Engagement Operation where they met a nearby District Chief and a local Police Chief. “The Board of Inquiry findings and recommendations are conclusive,” said General Rick Hillier, Chief of the Defence Staff. “I am confident that the Board members have met their objectives and that their recommendations will help to reduce the likelihood of similar attacks in the future against Canadians in Afghanistan.”

A Board of Inquiry is an administrative inquiry convened to examine and report on complex or significant events. Through its findings and recommendations, the Board can propose measures that might prevent the possibility of recurrence but has no authority on criminal or civil liabilities. A summary of the Board of Inquiry final report is available at: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/15JAN06/index_e.asp.

Minutes of Proceedings, Part I 

Minutes of Proceedings, Part I


----------



## GAP (24 Oct 2007)

Inquiry finds Glyn's death in Afghanistan 'not preventable'
Meagan Fitzpatrick CanWest News Service Tuesday, October 23, 2007
Article Link

OTTAWA -- There was no way to prevent the death of a Canadian diplomat in Afghanistan, a report by National Defence has concluded.

A board of inquiry report released Tuesday determined that the death of Glyn Berry and the serious injuries suffered by three Canadian soldiers in 2006 were the result of "unpredictable hostile action."

Mr. Berry, a diplomat with the Department of Foreign Affairs, and the soldiers were traveling in a four-vehicle convoy of "G" Wagons, on Jan. 15, 2006, when they were attacked by a suicide bomber in Kandahar.

National Defence launched an inquiry soon afterwards to investigate the factors that contributed to the death and injuries and to make recommendations on how to improve "general operational readiness."

The five-member board interviewed more than 50 witnesses and reviewed 18 different reports on the deadly incident.

"The board found that the death and injuries were incurred as a result of hostile action (i.e a suicide bomber) in a special duty area. The dead and injured personnel were clearly on duty at the time of the attack. Equally certain, the death and injuries were attributable to military service and service to the government of Canada," the report states. "The incident was not preventable."

The board makes nine recommendations, among them is the suggestion that "G" Wagons be tested against improvised explosive devices (IED) to determine if any modifications are required. The board did say, however, that the witnesses they interviewed expressed confidence in the "G" Wagon, that it handles well on the road and provides adequate protection.

"Nonetheless, in high-risk areas or in more open country, more heavily armoured vehicles (e.g. Nyala) would be preferable," the report said.

The board said it heard from witnesses many recommendations to improve pre-deployment training. They suggested more emphasis is needed on how to drive in dangerous regions (speed manoeuvres for example), crowd control, and on how to handle chaos and stress in situations where there are mass casualties and severe injuries.

"The board of inquiry findings and recommendations are conclusive," said Gen. Rick Hillier, chief of the defence staff, in a statement. "I am confident that the board members have met their objectives and that their recommendations will help to reduce the likelihood of similar attacks in the future against Canadians in Afghanistan."

Gen. Hillier is currently in Afghanistan visiting Canadian troops.

Mr. Berry is the only Canadian diplomat that has been killed in Afghanistan. Seventy-one soldiers have died.
More on link


----------

